# I do not enjoy summer



## debodun (Jun 19, 2014)

Am I the only person that doesn't like summer? When the temp gets over about the mid-70s, I am extremely uncomfortable. I function best between high 50s and mid-60s. Winter is no picnic for me, either, but I just find it easier to cope with. My furnace thermostat is set at 65.


----------



## Ina (Jun 19, 2014)

Same here debodun, I use to love summer, and I lived in shorts and halters until my upper twenties. That was when I accuired Sun Poisoning. Now we close up the windows the begining of May, turn on the a/c with a 65 degree setting, and we stay that way until October. Then I open the windows and turn on the attic fan. But I still can't go out into the sun. :shucks:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 19, 2014)

I prefer hot to cold. The humidity here is worse that the temps. Mostly I start working outside around 7 or 8 am and quit about 2 pm when it's hot and humid. Temps have been in the low 90s for a week or more.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 19, 2014)

After my trip to and from hell (the UP of Michigan) the first of March reminded me what winter is REALLY like, I'll vote for summer. And after last winter's brutal weather even down here, I'll still vote for summer. It can get mighty uncomfortable, especially now that the a/c in my car died, but I'll take the discomfort of summer over the discomfort of winter. In summer, for one thing, I don't have to don an extra 10 lbs of clothes to go outdoors, and when it gets too hot, I have a/c in the house. And all my clients have a/c.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 19, 2014)

I prefer hot to cold hate the winter morning 4 30  am a long drive to work over the moors and snow and the dark BEen doing it for 37 years now it gets harder every year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

My favorite seasons are spring and fall.  Summer would be great if it just stayed in the 70s with a cool breeze.  I could never live in Arizona, Florida or Texas...too hot for me.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 19, 2014)

I can take hot over cold, but I'm not a fan of hot weather either. Spring and fall are the best. We have had many mild winters that were ok, but not as of late.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 19, 2014)

For this time of year the average in Orlando,Fl.hi of 94..low of 72 hot and  high humidity with local thunderstorms just about every day.. I live on the  coast so its a few degrees lower.
The way I look at it I spend years living in New England with the actual 4 seasons type weather, now in  Florida there are generally just 2 seasons,summer and fall like weather.The real hot summers can be 3-4 months long but the rest of the year can be awesome weather.
Just got my A/C summer monthly bill of $130 which is slightly higher then last year,BUT I make up for it during the 8 months of great weather and  hardly no A/C.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 19, 2014)

You are not alone!! I am always glad when Autumn rolls around. We are lucky in Colorado because we have very low humidity and that makes it waaaaay more tolerable... Summer had been my favorite season when I was young... but anymore anything above 84* just drains me.
I think people who live in So Arizona are just STRANGE for liking it there in the summer!  But to each his own.
You never hear me complaining about low temps in the winter...but the ice gets me a bit paranoid!


----------



## Justme (Jun 20, 2014)

I dislike it if the temperatures go too far above 20C. It is about 22C outside at present and I wish it was a bit cooler.


----------



## Harley (Jun 20, 2014)

I love summer for the flowers and produce it produces, but not when its above 80°. Fortunately we are not plagued by humidity..Not to say we don't get it, but its rare here. I too love spring and fall..


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> My favorite seasons are spring and fall.  Summer would be great if it just stayed in the 70s with a cool breeze.



Amen to that!


----------



## DaveA (Sep 25, 2016)

To some degree, most of us live year round in 70 degree weather, if we so choose.  We move from our A/C/heated homes to our A/C/heated cars to wherever we choose to go, and if it's indoors, it's in the vicinity of 70 degrees there also.  It's only when scurrying from one place to another that we're outside of our comfort range.  Admittedly, my assumptions are based on being retired.  Folks who are still gainfully employed may have to  suffer the rigors of extreme temps, whether hot or cold.


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 25, 2016)

I much prefer the cooler weather..........you can always put on another layer of clothes but the neighbours object when I strip off.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 25, 2016)

I prefer warmth.  Here in my area of Scotland it rarely gets above 75F or below freezing.  We have been spending the winters on an island in Thailand where the normal temp every day is 30C/86F.  That's a bit too hot midday, but there are sea breezes and it also means the sea and pool water are always a perfect temp.  I couldn't live in the heat all year long though.


----------



## jujube (Sep 25, 2016)

Just depends on where that summer happens to be.  I've thoroughly enjoyed the summer up here in the mountains, but if I was back in Florida for the summer, I wouldn't be the happy camper I am.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 25, 2016)

Our summers in Toronto are usually very hot a humid and its always a big relief when fall arrives.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 25, 2016)

This summer we hit 100 some days. Putting on makeup between the rivers of sweat running down your face. No fun. Then again our furnace is %$^&ed up. You can put the heat on but then it has to be shut off...not bad for circa 1955. Spring and Autumn are good.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't like the summer heat, either.  It was over 100 here many days last summer and it was just miserable.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 25, 2016)

I have always disliked the cold,  that is why we moved to Florida.  I could never go back to the rust belt.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm with Manatee.  I'd pick summer over winter, even here in Georgia.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 26, 2016)

I am originally from Michigan but I decided I'd had enough of winters so just picked up and moved to East TN.  Not even sure why I picked TN but I loved the climate.  There were a few blizzards when I lived there but usually the winter weather wouldn't stay cold for a long time, and a few winters there was no snow at all.  Summers were 90 just about every day, but spring and autumn were perfect.  Tennessee was the last place I lived before moving abroad.


----------



## IKE (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd rather for it to be hot outside than cold......it seems like the older I get the less I like cold weather.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 26, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'd rather for it to be hot outside than cold......it seems like the older I get the less I like cold weather.



..Down in the 60's this morning..I turned on the heat to check it out as I replaced a thermostat this past summer!! Its working even with 2 wires not connected!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm not fond of 90+ degree days,   I much prefer cooler crisp weather


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm on the opposite side of Scotland and it rarely gets above about 75F here either - but it can get down to  -15C / 5F some winters.  However  the range of temperature is usually a lot less than this and it's generally pleasant enough all year .  It's also quite dry here on the East coast.  It was about 62F here today with a good amount of sunshine.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't like summer.  Heat sucks.  Extreme cold sucks.  Spring and Fall are much better.  Fall is my favorite.  It always feels like there is hope.


----------



## maggiemae (Sep 27, 2016)

To me, the perfect daytime temp would be around 72.  I grew up in the deep south and I hate hot and humid weather.  I cannot wait to open the windows and get some fresh air.  But then we will be all stuffy from the leaf mold blowing in.  Oh well, what are you gonna do?  I just want to be outside and not sweat!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 28, 2016)

October and November are my favorite months around here....light jacket in the morning, then shirtsleeves by noon...most days.  Summer is ok if the humidity isn't too high, but even then I limit the outdoor time to the mornings, and late evenings.  We always seem to get 2 or 3 weeks of bitter cold in Jan, or Feb, but if there isn't much snow, that is tolerable...just bundle up.

A couple days ago, I saw the first "woolly worms", and they were light brown....which according to the Farmers Almanac, is a sign of a mild Winter...hope so.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't enjoy hot days in the summer, but we don't have too many of those yet so I'll be OK for the near future.  I'm pretty good if the temp gets up to the low 80's as long as it starts to cool off by 4 PM or so.  We have relatively low humidity here in the San Francisco bay area so high temps here don't feel as bad as elsewhere.  As long as it cools off in the afternoon and evening I'm fine.

On days where it's 85 or hotter (we hit 105 sometimes) it can be miserable because we have an old house with thin walls, very little insulation and old single pane windows that face south and west so we get late morning to evening sun on those.  On very rare days where the temp doesn't fall below 85 until late at night we tend to hole up with the dogs in our bedroom that has an in window AC unit and keep the door closed until the rest of the house cools down a bit.

The shelter in place has been good for us though because now we're around to keep the house open in the morning when the temps are usually between 55 and 65 and we can get it cooled down before it starts getting hot.  My wife had bad experiences with open windows in places she's lived in the past so we can't keep windows open at night.  But we can generally get the house at least bearable before we go to bed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Am I the only person that doesn't like summer? When the temp gets over about the mid-70s, I am extremely uncomfortable. I function best between high 50s and mid-60s. Winter is no picnic for me, either, but I just find it easier to cope with. My furnace thermostat is set at 65.
> 
> View attachment 7859


Same here, Deb!

Absolutely LOATHE summer!

Trying to get out early enough in the morning to garden, or early in the evening to beat the heat, everything bone-dry, constant watering, vehicle baking inside when you first get in, insects, mosquitoes, sweating, changing clothes constantly... hate it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 8, 2020)

I love summer-  the hotter the better, as long as it's not raining/storming and the humidity isn't excessive.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 8, 2020)

I prefer Fall and Spring time as the temps here are so nice and pleasant. I do though enjoy summer if the temps don't go above 75 degrees lol, otherwise I do my best.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 8, 2020)

I cannot stand the heat if it's hot here in the summer, and this is someone who lives in the UK, where very hot summers are a rarity!!!!!!

I like a slightly warm evening with a gentle breeze. Don't know whether it's an age thing but I heat up like a furnace even in winter. Need the window in the bedroom open but can never cool down if it's a hot day. I have to have the fans on throughout the house. O/H has to put on extra clothing when fans are on


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

AmberTea said:


> I prefer Fall and Spring time as the temps here are so nice and pleasant. I do though enjoy summer if the temps don't go above 75 degrees lol, otherwise I do my best.


Me, too, Amber! 

Fall and spring!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I cannot stand the heat if it's hot here in the summer, and this is someone who lives in the UK, where very hot summers are a rarity!!!!!!
> 
> *I like a slightly warm evening with a gentle breeze*. Don't know whether it's an age thing but I heat up like a furnace even in winter. Need the window in the bedroom open but can never cool down if it's a hot day. I have to have the fans on throughout the house. O/H has to put on extra clothing when fans are on


My favourite when it comes to ironing!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2020)

In South Australia during Winter the temperature can get below 0 Celsius at night and into mid 40's Celsius on hot Summer days
I always find it's much easier to keep warm than to keep cool
When I was a kid we did not have fans and no air-conditioning but nowadays we use our air-conditioners as needed


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> In South Australia during Winter the temperature can get below 0 Celsius at night and into mid 40's Celsius on hot Summer days
> I always find it's much easier to keep warm than to keep cool
> When I was a kid we did not have fans and no air-conditioning but nowadays we use our air-conditioners as needed


Do believe kids are more resilient, even oblivious to the cold and heat.

Same in my childhood home, no air-conditioning, and no fans, yet I don't recall ever suffering like I do now.


----------



## 911 (Jul 8, 2020)

Every summer reminds me of my youth. It was the best of times, even when I worked on the farm. I still reflect back being so sweaty and stinking to high heaven, and talk about being thirsty. There was a well on the property that an underground spring ran into it. We would drop the bucket down and crank it back up to get a bucket full of really cold spring water.

One day, Randy, our boss, decided to take a shower by the well. He told me to get a bucket of water from the well while he stripped. When I got the bucket up he said to dump it on his head, so it would run down over his body, so I did. He soaped up using soap we made to wash the cow’s udders with. While he was soaping up, I was drawing another bucket of water for the rinse.

Everyone was supposed to have gone away, or so we all thought. Just as I poured the rinse water over him, the owner’s oldest daughter stuck her head out the door to see what all the noise was because the water was really cold and when I poured it over Randy’s head, he would really yell. Well, there was really some yelling when he saw Cathy and she saw him. They both yelled.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 8, 2020)

Spring and fall fan here also,hate the heat and humidity
I had freckles and Auburn hair( Celtic) as a kid and suffered in the summer.
I'm not sure if I hibernate more in the summer or winter,I live in Northern NYS,so no stranger to snow but it doesn't bother me in retirement.


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2020)

Well, I'm sure not enjoying THIS one.  We've stayed home here in Florida this summer for the first time in ten years and I'm not happy.  It's hot, there's nothing to do, and I WANT TO BE IN THE MOUNTAINS, DAMMIT!  Maybe next month we'll go for a while....


----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2020)

LOVE summer. I never have to shovel snow or worry about slipping on ice.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

chic said:


> LOVE summer. I never have to shovel snow or worry about slipping on ice.



That's also called living in most places in California instead of just summer.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 8, 2020)

911 said:


> Every summer reminds me of my youth. It was the best of times, even when I worked on the farm. I still reflect back being so sweaty and stinking to high heaven, and talk about being thirsty. There was a well on the property that an underground spring ran into it. We would drop the bucket down and crank it back up to get a bucket full of really cold spring water.
> 
> One day, Randy, our boss, decided to take a shower by the well. He told me to get a bucket of water from the well while he stripped. When I got the bucket up he said to dump it on his head, so it would run down over his body, so I did. He soaped up using soap we made to wash the cow’s udders with. While he was soaping up, I was drawing another bucket of water for the rinse.
> 
> Everyone was supposed to have gone away, or so we all thought. Just as I poured the rinse water over him, the owner’s oldest daughter stuck her head out the door to see what all the noise was because the water was really cold and when I poured it over Randy’s head, he would really yell. Well, there was really some yelling when he saw Cathy and she saw him. They both yelled.


I have always really enjoyed your farm stories.


----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2020)

I dreaded summer - until 7 years ago when I became less than half the man I used to be.  Now, I'm always cold & I NEVER use my air conditioner unless I have company - at home or in my car.  Upstairs gets up to 94 & I'm just fine.  I go for walks when it's 107 outside.  I don't even own a pair of shorts.


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

911 said:


> One day, Randy, our boss, decided to take a shower by the well. He told me to get a bucket of water from the well while he stripped. When I got the bucket up he said to dump it on his head, so it would run down over his body, so I did. He soaped up using soap we made to wash the cow’s udders with. While he was soaping up, I was drawing another bucket of water for the rinse.
> 
> Everyone was supposed to have gone away, or so we all thought. Just as I poured the rinse water over him, the owner’s oldest daughter stuck her head out the door to see what all the noise was because the water was really cold and when I poured it over Randy’s head, he would really yell. Well, there was really some yelling when he saw Cathy and she saw him. They both yelled.



This sounds like the start of a farmer's daughter story.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2020)

Seems like we have summer 11 months of the year,  and then we get EXTREME summer,  like now.   Today's "feels like"  will be 110.
Keep my A/C in my apartment at 67 most of the time.  with the ceiling fans.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

Depends on where I am.  When I lived in Washington State, I loved summer. The humidity was low, the skies were usually clear, there was always a gentle breeze.  (I lived on an island.) 

Since moving back to Maryland, not so much. The summers here are like a tropical swamp.  But we didn't come back east for the weather, it was to be near our son.


----------



## mlh (Jul 9, 2020)

it get dreadfully hot here in the midwest. triple digit temperatures with high humidity. stifling stuff.


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

Anyone remember a summer where it was so consistently hot for so long? Here in the northeast U.S., we're on our third heat wave since June. A heat wave is when the temperature reaches at least 90F for 3 or more consecutive days. Of course, to me a heat wave it when it's more than 75F for two days in a row.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 9, 2020)

When the temperature gets over 72 degrees F, I considerate it a  waste. Those people, who love the super extra heat are seriously defective. They were most probably left out in the sun when they were kids, which fried some brain cells. Hell is hot for a reason. Of course, any. temp below 68 degrees is also to be avoided


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

You, like me, have a very narrow comfort range, but about 15 degrees cooler than the average person likes. There's a woman in church that says she has never felt warm even on the hottest day, but she is miserable in winter, often only attending erratically from November through April. However, she is VERY thin - I would even say gaunt. I tell her it's because she has no insulation. Thin people can dissipate their body heat well, but that's a detriment in the cold.


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> When the temperature gets over 72 degrees F, I considerate it a  waste. Those people, who love the super extra heat are seriously defective. They were most probably left out in the sun when they were kids, which fried some brain cells. Hell is hot for a reason. Of course, any. temp below 68 degrees is also to be avoided


Do you live in a bubble that maintains a 4 degree variance between 68 & 72?

I'm seriously defective because by choice we moved from Penna. to the southwest. Why would we want to sell a 5 bedroom home on 8 acres of land in the countryside?

Winter that would strip the trees of leaves making half the year dismal. Snow & ice needing removal, especially snow from our 900 ft. long drive way. Summer humidity a big factor. Taxes on that property. Home to large to maintain with kids grown. Health in the sense that exercise like walking or hiking outdoors limited. Roads that are a challenge to avoid potholes.

Sunny southwest. 3 bedroom ranch style home with stucco exterior & tile roof,no maintenance. Low humidity no arthritic pains, BBQ year round, hike & walk outdoors year round, Taxes, utilities, garbage, sewage, 300 mb internet combined still about $2000.00 less a year than the Penna. home. Decent roads. Retired so no need to leave air conditioned home but if we do it's in an air conditioned car to get to air conditioned businesses. Green & sunny year round not that dismal bleak winter grey. A plus not planned is the quantity of ethnic food markets that make it easy to vary our diet.

Just read what deb had to say about weight. It's true a fat person typically suffers heat but can tolerate cold better. I forgot to mention that is another reason to move. We went from fat to a healthy body weight but it took two years to get there because were weren't used to being able to get out to hike & walk year round.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Anyone remember a summer where it was so consistently hot for so long? Here in the northeast U.S., we're on our third heat wave since June. A* heat wave is when the temperature reaches at least 90F for 3 or more consecutive days. Of course, to me a heat wave it when it's more than 75F for two days in a row.*


A heat wave is 90F for 3 or more consecutive days? Aren't you adorable!! 

Here's my area's forecast for the next two weeks. Note the lows, which means the house cools down overnight. In the evenings and early mornings we draw in cool air via powerful window and door fans. Relative humidity over this period ranges from 25% - 42%, so not sticky. Plus central air, of course. We set it at 78 during the day, 76 at night.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

You're not alone. I actually feel ill when the temperature goes above 75F. I also hate the glare of the sun. I'm counting the weeks until the end of August when summer will (hopefully) come to an end.


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

I must have some Addams family genes - I like cloudy, cool and dismal days.


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> A heat wave is 90F for 3 or more consecutive days? Aren't you adorable!!



Since you are diametrically located from my locale, maybe the definition of a heat wave is different there.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Since you are diametrically located from my locale, maybe the definition of a heat wave is different there.


That's what I was getting at.  I was just joshing with you, Deb.  

I know the misery of hot, sticky northeast US summers because I grew up there. Older homes make the experience even more miserable. 

Believe me, I feel your pain.


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

An un-insulated brick house is not pleasant in a heat wave. Once those bricks heat up in the daytime sun, it's like living in a Devil's Island sweatbox. Ever see "Papillon"?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> A heat wave is 90F for 3 or more consecutive days? Aren't you adorable!!
> 
> Here's my area's forecast for the next two weeks. Note the lows, which means the house cools down overnight. In the evenings and early mornings we draw in cool air via powerful window and door fans. Relative humidity over this period ranges from 25% - 42%, so not sticky. Plus central air, of course. We set it at 78 during the day, 76 at night.
> 
> View attachment 112950


Now that's my idea of ideal weather conditions!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> A heat wave is 90F for 3 or more consecutive days? Aren't you adorable!!
> 
> Here's my area's forecast for the next two weeks. Note the lows, which means the house cools down overnight. In the evenings and early mornings we draw in cool air via powerful window and door fans. Relative humidity over this period ranges from 25% - 42%, so not sticky. Plus central air, of course. We set it at 78 during the day, 76 at night.
> 
> View attachment 112950


Ours is pretty much the same.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 9, 2020)

Love the summer heat....Feels so good on my body and bones....i spend a great deal of my day outside....not just out there sunbathing....always finding something to do....when the heat is extreme, i look for shaded areas, that needs attention, when what you would call a scorcher, especially afternoons, am in the house, AC going, but not freezer temp. This may sound dumb.....but i'm one of those who needs the sun and the vitamin D you get from the sun, it is a need for me.
Wasn't always like this, from working in AC for so many years.......i could not take the heat when out of AC.
High humidity is hard to take, along with everyone.
So, to shorten up this long story, after 6 and 7 months of winter......HEAT and RAYS from the SUN, is the best for me.
But i'm sure i would not like 100 and plus degrees that many of you go through.
Don't want much.......just perfect weather all year round.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

I detest being outside. I'd rather die.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 9, 2020)

Geez Louise! I'm in heaven if the temps are below 90! Had triple digits here today, not that I got out much. Told Dave before the lockdown, "Let's go somewhere cool in August." Well, not happening. Sigh.


----------



## Macfan (Jul 9, 2020)

My worst time of year is summer, due to heat. My best and favorite time of year is the Christmas (winter?) season due to Love . Don...


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2020)

George from Jacksonville, Florida dies and ends up in hell.

On his first day there, the devil stops by and asks sarcastically, "Hot enough for you?"

"Not bad at all," says George.  "I'm a native Floridian and I really like the heat."

_We'll see about that_, thinks the devil and gives the thermostat a twist up as he leaves.

The next day, the devil shows up again.  "Still enjoying the heat?", he snarls.

"Absolutely, it's like a day at the beach," enthuses George.  "I'm really enjoying the low humidity down here, which makes the heat even more delightful!  You know we have a lot of humidity in Florida and this seems more like Arizona.  I think this is about near to perfect!"

The devil's really ticked off now.  He thinks, hmmmmm……_OK, he likes heat, does he?  Let's see what he thinks about the cold!_ and turns the thermostat to 10 below zero.

Devil saunters in the next day, hoping for some misery and sees the man shivering, blue and covered with frost, but grinning from ear to ear.  

"What the h-e-double-hockeysticks are you happy about now?  You've gone on and on about how much you like the heat and now it's colder 'n a well-diggers a$$!  Why are you smiling? Why?"

 George beams at him and yells, "I knew it was going to happen some day!  The Jaguars must have won the Super Bowl!!!!"


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2020)

Just a memory from Ezekiel last December. I have to look on the bright side - no snow to shovel and I don't have to worry about frozen pipes.


----------



## Vako (Jul 10, 2020)

It hasnt properly snowed in capital of georgia for a while now. At least a decade. Never too cold so I'm fine with that i guess. I prefer winter, love of christmas and new year i suppose. But yes i dont mind the cold, like seeing people all dressed up and enjoy it myself. Dont mind summer either, hot here but doesnt bother me much. Winter has a different, prettier side i think, wish it snowed more though heh


----------

